# Some early 90's Arnis Legends - Vid Clip



## HKphooey (Sep 23, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 24, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

